# Reef keepr lite itemp question



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Set up a reef keeper lite last night. (Pita) and pretty much got it all going, I think. Having issues with the temp displaying on the home screen. All it shows is "none" on the bottom line. Everything else seems to be working besides that. Any info???

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mmatt said:


> Set up a reef keeper lite last night. (Pita) and pretty much got it all going, I think. Having issues with the temp displaying on the home screen. All it shows is "none" on the bottom line. Everything else seems to be working besides that. Any info???
> 
> Thanks
> Matt


Try to use down arrow. It will show different parameters

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There also very useful option as MH light start delay. I used for skimmer, but do not ask how I set it up. Friend helped me

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I did that and it's locked my set temp in but won't display the tanks temp on the main screen. Maybe I missed something in the prob set up?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mmatt said:


> I'm pretty sure I did that and it's locked my set temp in but won't display the tanks temp on the main screen. Maybe I missed something in the prob set up?


maybe, but in theory tank temp should be = to set temp. There is a "range" you should set up how much your temp can fluctuate.

for example:

Temp set is 78
low start (heater ON) 77.8
high stop (heater OFF) 78.2

if you will not set the range, the heater will go constantly ON/OFF and you do not need this controller for it at all.
just get this one for cheaper

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Temperature-Controller-Digital-Heater/dp/B002TMTA7G

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool thanks. I think I got d a thread on rc that may have solved my problem. Like you said just hit the down up arrows on the main display. I hope it's that simple. Lol


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

You were right sig. Just hit the up and down arrow. Smooth move on my part. Lol


----------

